# Now, this guy was tired.



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2003)

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_818206.html?menu=news.weirdworld.sexlife



> Man jailed for starting fire to avoid sex
> 
> A man who tried to set fire to his home to avoid having sex with his wife has been jailed for two years.
> 
> Svetin Gulisija, 26, from Seget Donji in Croatia, admitted starting a fire in woods just behind his house because he was too tired for sex with his wife.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 17, 2003)

Too tired for sex?

Now that's different....  That's a complaint often heard from women rather than men.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Too tired for sex?
> 
> Now that's different....  That's a complaint often heard from women rather than men. *




True, but we havent seen his wife.


----------



## pknox (Oct 18, 2003)

Kroy - you made me fall out of my chair!


----------



## Kroy (Oct 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *
> 
> Kroy - you made me fall out of my chair! *



Funny but soooo true.


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey, if he had the energy to walk to the woods and start a fire he had the energy for sex.  Hmmm, maybe the idea of burning up in an inferno of his own creation was just more of an enjoyable thought.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 2, 2003)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/3255350.stm



> MPs from Thailand's ruling Thai Rak Thai Party are getting hot under the collar over plans by the party leadership to ban them from having mistresses or visiting brothels.


----------



## Mithios (Dec 16, 2003)

LOL


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 16, 2003)

That would rule out elections all together here I guess.


----------

